# Viennese Schools



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Tell me why you choose what you did.

I love Mozart's almost volatile intensity and beauty, Haydn's originality, Beethoven's strength but I'm also very fond the complexity, refinement, colour and expressivity of Schoenberg, Webern and Berg in their distinct periods.

Had I made the poll as originally intended I would have chosen the latter because being nearer to my lifetime, even though (in both cases) the circumstances are vastly different, they speak more closely to me. I think the way they paint the world is still very relevant today.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

1. Beethoven (#1 composer)
2. Mozart (Top 5 Composer)
3. Haydn (Top 5 composer)
4. Schoenberg (Top 20 Composer)
5. Berg
6. Webern (Dislike)


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

My favorite is Friedrich Cerha.

Also like Wellesz, Krenek & Schreker.

[got my eye on Olga Neuwirth, too ... ]


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Mozart (around #10)
2. Beethoven (around #30)
3. Haydn (around #40)
4. Berg (in the 50-100 bracket)
5. Schoenberg (not in the 50-100 bracket)
6. Webern (not in the 50-100 bracket)

I do have plenty of CD's by the second Viennese school composers, and I like them - but there are lots of other composers, also 20th and 21st century, that I prefer.


----------



## Ned Low (Jul 29, 2020)

Wasn't Schubert a member of the first Viennese' school?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm curious as to which one will inch ahead, Beethoven or Mozart.


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

The classical trio for me, 
Hayden, Mozart, Beethoven.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Haydn: "founding father" of the school. Invented obligato accompaniment. Contributed a lot to the development of its core genres, such as symphony, string quartet and piano trio.
Mozart: drived viennese classical style toward perfection. mastered every genre.
Beethoven: most of his mature and late pieces go beyond the classical style and are in a class of their own. His early works are generally in classical style and contributed to further development of the style.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Beethoven #1
Mozart and Haydn top 5
Berg probably top 25
Schönberg and Webern not listed, not familiar enough with their works to rate them.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

All of the above..............


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm sorry to say I'm not a big fan of the second viennese school. I do respect it of course, but I really couldn't fall in love with the music, even considering the context and the academy behind it.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

1. Mozart #2
2. Beethoven #3
3. F.J. Haydn - ca. top 20-30
4. Schoenberg - ca. top 30-40
5. Berg - in the top 200 possibly
6. Webern - top 2000 maybe


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I voted Webern because he's in italics and I thought it was a sign from God - sort of variation on Pascal's Wager (you never know).


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

What's the point of this poll? Do we really need another reminder that the 2VS is inaccessible and fairly unpopular?


----------

